# TESCO cat litter



## EnderUK (17 Aug 2015)

The threads on this are now a bit dated too the tesco current lines. Just checking if the non clumping dust free is the mole clay stuff?

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2015)

Hi all,





EnderUK said:


> The threads on this are now a bit dated too the tesco current lines. Just checking if the non clumping dust free is the mole clay stuff?


 I think it needs to say "lightweight", otherwise it will be the white sepiolite granules, and they are no good at all. 

I was having a look the other day for some without success, but our local Tesco isn't very large. This is what you are looking for: 


 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Aug 2015)

Ahh...they always look so cute on the packet...but in reality they drink from your tank, eat your shrimp escapees, take dumps in your herbaceous borders, leave chunks of fur everywhere, lick their arses in public, run up extortionate vets bills, and then go on serial mass murdering sprees...
...someone remind me why I have a cat...


----------



## EnderUK (17 Aug 2015)

got some now and there is plenty more if I need it. Shame the P&P would be greater then the cat litter Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2015)

Hi all, 





EnderUK said:


> Shame the P&P would be greater then the cat litter Darrel


I think it is about £3.50 for 10 litres. Every time I buy a bag I say i'm just going to leave outside in a bucket of rain-water till I need it, but I always end up using it to re-pot succulents, or when I'm doing some cuttings etc., and by the time I want it, its gone.

cheers Darrel


----------



## EnderUK (17 Aug 2015)

My succulents are doing nicely of a 33-33-33 mix of gravel-sand-old dirt from my tank. Might try the Cat litter on the orchid though as the soil has become quite compact.


----------



## zozo (17 Aug 2015)

Troi said:


> Ahh...they always look so cute on the packet...but in reality they drink from your tank, eat your shrimp escapees, take dumps in your herbaceous borders, leave chunks of fur everywhere, lick their arses in public, run up extortionate vets bills, and then go on serial mass murdering sprees...
> ...someone remind me why I have a cat...



They go outside to pee and poo but always come back in to puke slimey hairballs and chunks of grass and half chewed food. I guess thats why.  And i have 2..


----------



## foxfish (18 Aug 2015)

Where I live, cats have been blamed for the total demise of two interesting animals from our island!
Water voles and green lizards are now so rarely seen that it is believed none are left at all!
I am a animal lover full stop and I would not hurt any creature without good cause but there are far to many of the furry feckers around my way! 
However we have adopted a greater black back seagull that we have been feeding twice a day for about six years.
Steven ( that's his name) is very territorial and will not allow cats in out garden, we have seen him attack sevele cats! Unfortunately he also attacks hedgehogs, crows and any other garden invader who might be a threat to his food supply. 
Anyway Tesco cat litter is a great product at a great price, I use it in my bonsai mix and in my tanks.


----------



## zozo (18 Aug 2015)

foxfish said:


> cats have been blamed



In this argument the cat is used as a lightning rod for distraction. Men is actualy to blame, they introduced and spread in the first place without thinking about thus call it not knowing about the possible impact on the invironment. This happend with a lot of domesticated animals like sheap, rabbit, dog, rat, housefly, carp, camel and i'm sure i'm forgetting a few.

Men do, men blame, cats don't they just live to natures calls. In Australia men blamed the Tasmanian Tiger.. In Mauritius men has eaten the Dodo..

If the spieces called human wasn't infected with the thrive for colonial exploitation which prevents it to think any further than only profits and benefits for themselfs non of this probably ever happened.


----------



## Edvet (18 Aug 2015)

Troi said:


> run up extortionate vets bills


nothing wrong with that


----------



## ian_m (18 Aug 2015)

Within days of next doors cat's both getting run over with a week of each other (advantage of chipped pet's, the police scan the "remains" and contact your) the rats moved into our gardens within a week....Poison and big traps sorted them....


----------



## roadmaster (18 Aug 2015)

Have one old Feral Tom cat that adopted me ,and even though I  feed it...it is just as likely to hiss at me,scatch me,or bite me, as it is to let me touch it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2015)

...And without cats we wouldn't have a cheap source of substrate
...but I think I could live with that...


Edvet said:


> nothing wrong with that


Oh...now I get it...hence your name Ed - vet...I always thought you were actually called Edvet...


----------



## zozo (18 Aug 2015)

Troi said:


> ...And without cats we wouldn't have a cheap source of substrate
> ...but I think I could live with that...
> 
> Oh...now I get it...hence your name Ed - vet...I always thought you were actually called Edvet...


 i don't think you want to have that name for real in dutch.. It would literaly say Ed-Fat.. or Greasy Ed..


----------



## Aeropars (18 Aug 2015)

Thats the correct stuff what Darrell has pointed out. It works OK as far as I'm concerned however with decent flow around the tank its very easy for plants to be uprooted as its very light. I've having a right problem with my replanted stem tops saying down at the moment.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2015)

zozo said:


> i don't think you want to have that name for real in dutch.. It would literaly say Ed-Fat.. or Greasy Ed..


Sorry Ed, I didn't know that
If I post my cat to you next time he's ill do I get mates rates?


----------



## EnderUK (18 Aug 2015)

Aeropars said:


> Thats the correct stuff what Darrell has pointed out. It works OK as far as I'm concerned however with decent flow around the tank its very easy for plants to be uprooted as its very light. I've having a right problem with my replanted stem tops saying down at the moment.



Was going to cap it with sand


----------



## milla (18 Aug 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Was going to cap it with sand



Over time the sand will end up been capped by kitty litter.


----------



## EnderUK (19 Aug 2015)

milla said:


> Over time the sand will end up been capped by kitty litter.



Not if you put a retainer in it, like in the dirt tutorial


----------

